# How do I find an obscure album/film??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, this is WAY off topic, but you guys are the only forum I visit, so I am hoping someone can help.
Unless I can find it on ebay, I have no clue how to find stuff online. 
I am looking for an old album or VHS tape from 1978...people post footage of old concerts on YouTube, and I am trying to find the footage or album. It's the Canada Jam concert from August 26, 1978. As for the film footage, I am looking for the band Kansas.

I thought that concert footage from this long ago was only somebody's personal tapes from this concert & that is how it got posted to YouTube, but now I see that more than one guy has posted the exact same footage. I have emails in to them, but no response so far.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure about the legalities that apply here, but I found this link after a quick bit of googling. It's for a link to a link to an audio file. (Yes that's right, you have to download a text file that contains a link to the audio file downloads.) Hope this helps.


----------

